# Bà bầu nên ăn chè mè đen khi nào để 'vượt cạn' dễ dàng?



## vietmom (22/8/18)

*Mè đen không chỉ là loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng tốt cho cả mẹ và bé mà còn giúp bà bầu "vượt cạn" dễ dàng, nhiều sữa sau sinh.*

Hạt mè đen hay còn gọi là hạt vừng đen có chứa rất nhiều dưỡng chất tốt cho cơ thể như: Protein, gluxit, lipit, canxi, photpho, sắt và các vitamin (B1, B2) cần thiết cho sự phát triển của thai nhi. Đồng thời, lượng vitamin E lớn có trong mè đen còn có tác dụng điều chỉnh lượng cholesterol có trong máu của bà bầu, giúp phòng tránh nguy cơ mắc các bệnh về tim mạch trong thai kỳ.

Ngoài ra, lượng chất xơ có trong mè đen có tác dụng ngăn ngừa táo bón thai kỳ và hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa làm việc tốt hơn, đồng thời giảm thiểu ảm giác chướng bụng, ợ chua và khó tiêu. Cạnh đó, lượng canxi có trong mè đen khi vào cơ thể bà bầu có thể đáp ứng 2/3 nhu cầu canxi mỗi ngày và giúp hệ xương của thai nhi phát triển khỏe mạnh.

_

_
_Mè đen có chứa nhiều dưỡng chất như protein, lipit, canxi, sắt và vitamin cần thiết để thai nhi phát triển. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
Không chỉ vậy, bà bầu ăn chè mè đen thường xuyên còn giúp ngăn ngừa nếp nhăn và ảnh hưởng từ tia UV khiến làn da lão hóa. Đồng thời, ăn vừng đen cuối thai kỳ còn giúp quá trình "vượt cạn" dễ dàng hơn và kích thích tuyến sữa tiết ra nhiều hơn, chất lượng đậm đặc và dinh dưỡng cho bé tốt hơn. Lượng đường ít trong mè đen còn giúp bà bầu giảm thiểu nguy cơ mắc bệnh tiểu đường thai kỳ.

*Vậy bà bầu nên ăn chè mè đen vào thời điểm nào trong thai kỳ?*
Là loại thực phẩm có lợi ích tuyệt vời, mè đen được khuyên dùng thường xuyên trong quá trình mang thai. Bởi, lượng dưỡng chất của vừng đen sẽ giúp thai nhi tăng trưởng trọng lượng trong suốt thai kỳ. Vì vậy, bà bầu không nên quan trọng hóa thời điểm ăn chè mè đen mà nên bổ sung thực phẩm này đều đặn khi mang thai.

Tuy nhiên, thời điểm tốt nhất để ăn mè đen vẫn là từ khi thai nhi được 34-35 tuần. Trường hợp những thai phụ có tiền sử khó sinh, nếu muốn ăn chè mè đen sớm hơn thì nên tham khảo qua ý kiến của bác sĩ dinh dưỡng.

Theo đó, mẹ bầu có thể nấu nhiều món ăn với mè đen như: chè mè đen, muối mè đen, canh chân giò mè đen, cháo gạo nứt mè đen,... Đặc biệt, sữa đậu nành mè đen còn có tác dụng tăng thêm hương vị cho sữa, giúp tăng mùi vị cho sữa, vừa mát, vừa cực kỳ dinh dưỡng cho phụ nữ sau sinh.

_

_
_Mẹ bầu nên ăn chè mè đen từ tuần 34- 35. (Ảnh minh họa: Internet)_​
*Cách nấu chè mè đen vừa đơn giản, vừa dinh dưỡng cho bà bầu*

*Nguyên liệu*
Mè đen: 150g
Bột sắn dây: 60g
Gạo nếp: 50g
Nước đun sôi để nguội: 1000ml
Đường kính: 120g

*Cách nấu chè mè đen*
Bước 1: Nhặt sạch sạn rồi cho vừng đen vào chảo rang vừa lửa, đến khi có tiếng nổ tách tách là đã chín. Sau đó, chờ mè nguội rồi cho vào máy xay mịn.

Bước 2: Cho gạo nếp vào chảo rang đến khi chuyển sang màu vàng, để nguội và cũng cho gạo nếp vào máy xay mịn.

Bước 3: Trộn bột gạo nếp với mè, lọc qua rây để hỗn hợp thật mịn. Thêm đường và trộn đều.

Bước 4: Bột sắn dây cho vào bát và hòa tan với lượng nước vừa đủ.

Bước 5: Khuấy bột với nước cho đến khi gần chín, thêm nước sắn dây đã chuẩn bị trước đó. Khuấy đều đến khi sôi thì tắt bếp. Lưu ý, nên dùng đũa khuấy nhẹ theo chiều kim đồng hồ để phần đáy không bị bám dính và khét.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Bà bầu nên bổ sung canxi , canxi cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trẻ , là chất dẫn truyền thần kinh cơ , cần thiết cho sự co cơ . vì vậy lựa chọn cácthực phẩm giàu canxi là rất cần thiết.


----------

